# My new foster



## beachgurl (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I started fostering again.  I got out of it for awhile, because on of my kids got bit by a foster dog.  He's cute as a button .. never fostered a doxie before .. he's soooo calm for being only 3 months old.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Hippydippymom (Nov 16, 2008)

how cute!


----------



## digit (Nov 17, 2008)

Aaaawwwwww.........look at that sweet face!!!! Wait until "ilovedoxies" sees him.

How is his vision? I notice his eyes do not align. 

Digit


----------



## Deda (Nov 17, 2008)

Can I have him?


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 17, 2008)

He's a sweetie pie ... i just can't get over how calm he is ... he got neutered today ... he's coming home in a few ... anyone interested can look at www.capsrescue.org    he's gonna be hard to let go of though .. i'll tell ya what ... i've fostered probably 15 puppies now .. and he's the best behaved thus far ... well .. gotta run and get dinner ready ... Mrs. Stauffer saves the day


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 18, 2008)

Awwwwww!!  I'm a dachshund person 100%.  I have 2 and my cousin has 3.  

Looks like that fella has a little bit of dapple in him.  My cousin has 2 dapples and one of hers has a blue eye like that.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 18, 2008)

most likely ... this woman was crazy to give him up .. i heard that doxies are tough to housebreak, but he's doing quite well so far (knock on wood) he's just stubborn and thinks that if it's raining or cold he's entitled to potty in the house.  ... lol .... i can see why you love them .. they have wonderful personalities.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 18, 2008)

They are very difficult to housebreak and sometimes they never get there.  I think that's why so many of them are given up.  Come to think of it, it's difficult to train a dachshund to do much of anything but come to the kitchen when someone is making a sandwich.  Or where I keep my tasty dog treats after baking and packaging.  

I love this quirky little breed I guess because they remind me so much of myself.  I'm stubborn, too. 

That and you have to smile when you see a dachshund.    

Doxies were bred to hunt badgers.  They can get very nasty when need be.  (Yeah, my mom said many times "How can someone put something so sweet in a badger hole? until she got bit) Mine also like to hunt squirrels, chipmunks, frogs, moles, etc and wonder off while on the trail of something.  Never had that problem with females.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 19, 2008)

He's def. stubborn ... we're working on a sit stay right now .. lol .. yeah right .. he'll do the sit part, but he's like attached at the hip.  the "breeder" separated him from his littermates far too early.  poor guy ... i'm his third home in three months, but we got a really great application for him ... oh and are they prone to separation anxiety cause holy crap ... if I gate him in the kitchen and walk out of sight ... you'd swear he was being tortured ??


----------



## wonderland (Nov 21, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> I have 2








 i have two of them too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is desmond...he's a little devil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and this is patrick...he's the love of my life.  such a precious little man.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













			
				ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> They are very difficult to housebreak and sometimes they never get there.



we didn't have any trouble with them.  my husband bought those doggie pads and put them by the front door during sleeping hours but during the day, they would go outside...no problem.


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 21, 2008)

i'm really falling in love with the breed and he is kicking some butt with his housebreaking .... he went all night last night ... uncrated .. no accidents ... no chewing ... i just can't believe this lady gave him up ... he's an awesome dog


----------



## beachgurl (Nov 22, 2008)

i love desmond's coloring .. he's handsome


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 22, 2008)

I want to see more weiners!  

LOL!!

Here's some pics of mine:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/
Sorry about all the other junk, I'm not very good with organizing on flickr.


----------



## mamaT (Nov 25, 2008)

*doxies*

I have 4 of the little babies, female dapple long hair, male b&t smooth, male dapple smooth (6 months old from last litter that my daughter would not give up) female red smooth standard.  This puppy has been the most difficult to do much with.  Still having trouble with house training, still chewing everytihing in sight.  I think he's a little crazy, but my daughter loves him to death.  I have a doggie door and he's the only one that won't go outside unless someone  (not one of the others) goes with him.  He can be outside playing and digging up the flower beds and then come in and pee. I will try to get  pics to come up.


----------



## mamaT (Nov 25, 2008)

*my doxies*

Think I figured out the pics part, these are some pics of my babies and of the last litter we had.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## ilovedoxies (Nov 26, 2008)

Little babies, awwwwww how sweet!!!
B


----------



## TurbidBlue (Dec 4, 2008)

This is my doxie baby, Lucy. She's almost 6 months old....a dapple piebald. She is spoilied rotten...and she knows it!    She's doing beautifully with her crate....hardley ever whines when I leave for work in the mornings now...and no messes. House training is.....a constant uphill battle!!! She will not go out if it's raining....or cold....or windy!   She is a momma's girl all the way....I can'y go anywhere in the house with out her following me!


----------



## ilovedoxies (Dec 4, 2008)

Awwwww!!!  That was the biggest dose of cuteness EVER!

I'm amazed at the many different patterns of dachshunds there are.  My cousin has dapples and people are all the time asking her, "What kind of dog is that?!"  

I just want to give her a biiiiiiiig hug.

B


----------



## TurbidBlue (Dec 5, 2008)

ilovedoxies said:
			
		

> I'm amazed at the many different patterns of dachshunds there are.  My cousin has dapples and people are all the time asking her, "What kind of dog is that?!"



Thank you! The breeder I got her from called her coloring 'harlequin'....but my friend (the vet) said she's a cross between a single dapple and a piebald, and that there is realy no such pattern (the harlequin) in doxies (I tend to defer to the vet of 30 years for this kind of info!   ) It truely amazes me that there are so many color/pattern combos out there of doxies!  I love my fur baby!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Dec 6, 2008)

beachgurl said:
			
		

> Well, I started fostering again.  I got out of it for awhile, because on of my kids got bit by a foster dog.  He's cute as a button .. never fostered a doxie before .. he's soooo calm for being only 3 months old.
> 
> 
> > AWWW! How adorable! I use to foster back in 2001-2002. It can be very draining and heartbreaking....but ohh the emotional rewards on the otherside of that...are soo worth it! That little one is soo cute!


----------

